# Rotisserie Turkey for Xmas



## TanyaK (Dec 11, 2007)

We want roast a turkey on a spit outside for Xmas but as it's on a spit I can't  stuff it and DH doesn't want to put any sweetish marinade/glaze on it as he insists that it's going to burn. Has anyone got any good ideas ?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe cook your stuffing/dressing in a casserole, and roast your turkey sans the marinade/glaze. Sugars in marinades/glazes will burn sometimes. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2007)

What Uncle Bob said.  Hope it turns out great.


----------



## T-roy (Dec 12, 2007)

Use a good spice rub on top of skin, under skin & inside cavity, Maybe you could inject it. I've used a mix of soy sauce, lemon juce & melted butter.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 16, 2007)

Since stuffing poultry is dangerous, why not stuff it with lemon and onion halves? This will accomodate the spit and let you introduce some great flavor into the bird. Additionally, I love the idea of a dry rub. The classic French trick of making a composed butter (room temp butter mixed with fresh herbs, salt and pepper) stuffed liberally under the skin would help as well and you won't have to worry about basting. If you decide to glaze it, only do it during the last few minutes.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes. And if the bird IS stuffed, it has to start being roasted immediately to prevent any chance of bacteria or food poisoning.

While at my oldest sister's house for Thanksgiving dinner, I noticed that even though she made stuffing, she did not stuff the bird. I asked her why and she said that she never does because she's too afraid to do that for fear that it may cause food poisoning.

The largest bird I rotisseried was a capon. All poultry DOES however, take less cooking time unstuffed. Sometomes I stuff the bird and sometimes I don't.


----------

